# the 'silly' question



## karolinat (Aug 5, 2014)

sorry if this is a silly question or if there is another post similar to this one, but I am curious to ask this

I have been in relationship for more than 5 years, but still I cannot trust my couple. I love her, that is the fact, but I often get mad on her. What is wrong with me?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

This is very vague. What are you mad about? All couples will have arguments, it's how you handle the disagreement that counts.

Why can't you trust her? Has she given you reason to doubt? There's not a lot of information here.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

What don't you trust?

Five years is a lot of time in without trust. Did she lie or cheat?


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

you cant trust your couple ? what does that mean exactly


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Non-native English speaker?


----------



## karolinat (Aug 5, 2014)

she is not the cheating-type person, but I just feel she always hides something from me


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Such as?

Questions to ask yourself:

Have you made her afraid to share with you through negative or disapproving comments?

Does she hide certain things only? Eg. Money, where she is/goes, who she is with? Her past?

Does her background explain get fear of sharing?

Does she admit not sharing? 

Does she believe that omission is not the same as lying?

Are these deal breakers for you?


----------

